# Radian XTSL questions



## aidanraynesmom (Jun 12, 2008)

Number 2 is on his way and I'm weighing my seat options. Here are the things for our family to consider:

-Cost is no factor, parents are gifting it and can afford it.

-While cost for one good, long-lasting seat is a non-issue when choosing a seat, I'd feel guilty asking for a pricey bucket AND a convertible since my babies are (well the one I have was







) huge and long. Like 20 lbs and 30 inches at 4 months.

We have a Toyota Venza. I know the rfing Radian is high and cumbersome, so while the rear seats of a Venza are very roomy, we are tall and don't want to ride in what I call "blast off mode" - like where we're sitting straight up with ours heads grazing the roof. How well do you think it'll fit rfing? What about putting will-be 5.5 y/o, tall, sturdy DS who is in a Regent, on the outboard seat and rfing the Radian in the middle? Does it "sandwich" between the front two or is it too wide? We still have the room to pull the front seats forward a bit if that would help.

-Are there better-fitting seats to meet our needs? We've chosen this seat for its:

Rfing weight limits of 45#

As well as its lowest shoulder strap height supposedly fitting at 7 (or was it 8?) inches as opposed to the more common 10, and therefore more likely to actually fit a newborn. How long are newborn torsos anyway? My DS was 24 inches at birth, and although I have no clue how large this one will be, I wonder if there is another seat that would work as well.

Also, DS is tall. What is the height limit for the Radians? He just hit 49 lbs at his 5 y/o WCV, and 44 inches. I wonder if this one will need longer as opposed to heavier limits.

Okay sorry this is so long and jumbled, I'm working with Pregnant Brain right now and its all swirling!

Thanks for reading!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

With a history of a big baby, you certainly can start with a convertible. I started my LO out in a convertible and he fit fine at 8 lbs and 20". I am not familiar with your specific car but the Radian can usually fit in the center of evewn the smallest cars since it usually can fit between the front seats. nak


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I would ask on car-seat.org to see if anyone knows if the radian will work in your car. If it's newer, the seat cannot touch the front seats, so that can further complicate things.

For a tall baby, I would definitely want a radian or a complete air (and the complete air won't fit a newborn, so you'd have to do a bucket first). My 5yo was too tall to rf in the radian around 4yo (our radian only had a 33lb limit, though, so he wasn't rfing in it). And my oldest has a super long torso, so I would bet it'll last your child until 3 at the absolute minimum and most likely until at least 4 rfing.

If the radian won't work in your vehicle, I'd consider asking your parents to purchase the complete air, and then purchase a cheaper bucket yourself you can use until baby is big enough for the CA.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
If it's newer, the seat cannot touch the front seats, so that can further complicate things.

Actually Toyota only had the overly sensitive advanced airbags for a year or two in a couple of their vehicles. Double check your manual but I really don't think seats touching will be an issue


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I have no idea if a radian will sandwhich between your front two seats, but my continueing recommendation is to go try one out in your car *before* you buy or else order from diapers.com because they have both FREE shipping *AND* FREE return shipping... and will price-match whoever else has radians for cheaper.









Definetly go check out car-seat.org though and search for the 'successfull radian install thread' and see if anyones tried one in a similar vehicle to yours







Good luck!!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Actually Toyota only had the overly sensitive advanced airbags for a year or two in a couple of their vehicles. Double check your manual but I really don't think seats touching will be an issue









All vehicles with smart airbags do not allow car seats to touch the front seats. It is in my manual, in the airbag section.


----------



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
...order from diapers.com because they have both FREE shipping *AND* FREE return shipping... and will price-match whoever else has radians for cheaper.









Definetly go check out car-seat.org though and search for the 'successfull radian install thread' and see if anyones tried one in a similar vehicle to yours







Good luck!!

Yeah, that! Car-seat.org people are very helpful!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
All vehicles with smart airbags do not allow car seats to touch the front seats. It is in my manual, in the airbag section.

Smart or advanced air bags were phased in starting in 2003, and are standard in every vehicle since 2006. There are only a small smattering of vehicles with the touching rule. Toyota had the note in the manual of their Sienna for a couple of years but have since discontinued the warning in subsequent years.


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

Definitely you have to try it to be sure. The Radian takes a LOT of room from the front seat when RF. We lived with it because it was the best seat we could find on the market at the time.









When we got a second seat for our second car a year or so later, we went with a TrueFit. And truth be told, if it had existed when DD was born we would have gone with that. It has good weight limits (maybe not as high as the Radian RF? I don't know the latest limits for either seat really... but still very good, DD is over 3yo and we can still RF her) and it FITS so nicely due to its innovative shape.

We're also both VERY tall (I'm 5'11" and DH is 6'5") and it was a huge and noticeable difference. The front seat became actually USEABLE heh.

Now that DD is 3 we usually have her FF now, especially in the winter when it's just so much easier to get her in and out that way. So we still LOVE our Radian, don't get me wrong! But in our case, the Radian did NOT fit between the front seats and did not fit WELL outboard either. Your car might be different, though!


----------



## aidanraynesmom (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks mamas. I had planned on trying out the TF and Radian in our car. Yes, the Venza is new and I did not know that about the touching the front seats. I just can't seem to find any store that has them, they're usually online only.

Thanks so much Tankgirl! DH and I are both 6' tall so I'm glad to know how the Radian worked out with a tall family.

The TF doesn't rf as long, but the difference isn't significant. Did your DD fit well in it as a newborn? Anyone?


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aidanraynesmom* 
Thanks so much Tankgirl! DH and I are both 6' tall so I'm glad to know how the Radian worked out with a tall family.

The TF doesn't rf as long, but the difference isn't significant. Did your DD fit well in it as a newborn? Anyone?

We didn't have the TF when she was a newborn so I can't say from personal experience. But she fit find in the Radian -- this was before they had the infant insert, and they recommended using a particular insert called the Snuzzler. (I KNOW people are going to complain about using any kind of insert not included in the original seat... but this was the OFFICIAL word from the Sunshine Kids company themselves!)

The TF infant insert seems to be even cozier than the Snuzzler. So I'm 99.9% certain she would have fit just fine.

Heck, when my son was born almost 12 years ago we used a convertible from the beginning. Things were WAY less developed in those days than they are now, and he fit just fine as a newborn. Most seats say "5lbs and up", and even if many 5 pounders might actually be a little small, most of us don't get 5 pounders. DD was just 7 pounds at birth and fit the Radian/Snuzzler just fine.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Smart or advanced air bags were phased in starting in 2003, and are standard in every vehicle since 2006. There are only a small smattering of vehicles with the touching rule. Toyota had the note in the manual of their Sienna for a couple of years but have since discontinued the warning in subsequent years.

Well, 2009 is one of those years.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aidanraynesmom* 
Thanks mamas. I had planned on trying out the TF and Radian in our car. Yes, the Venza is new and I did not know that about the touching the front seats. I just can't seem to find any store that has them, they're usually online only.

Thanks so much Tankgirl! DH and I are both 6' tall so I'm glad to know how the Radian worked out with a tall family.

The TF doesn't rf as long, but the difference isn't significant. Did your DD fit well in it as a newborn? Anyone?

My DS fit beautifully as a nb. Here's a picture

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
Well, 2009 is one of those years.

I read this thread three times and didn't see 2009? Either way, Toyota only put that rule in some manuals, so OP if it's not recommended your manual will say so







.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 

I read this thread three times and didn't see 2009? Either way, Toyota only put that rule in some manuals, so OP if it's not recommended your manual will say so







.

It is in the airbag section, not the section on carseats. So OP check there.









An Aurora - the 2009 Sienna does not allow child restraints to touch the front seat, that's what I was saying. I don't know about the 2010 or 2011, but at least 2006-2009 do not allow it. The venza was first made in 2009, so the OPs vehicle is most likely an '09 or '10. The touching rule has to do with the weight sensors that operate the airbags. They come out with more force for heavier occupants, less for lighter. If a seat is touching the seat might think that the passenger is heavier than they are, send the airbag out with too much force, and that could potentially be fatal, or cause more injuries.


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

I thought the TrueFit only RF to 35 lbs? That is a huge difference-- 10 lbs! It also has a lower height limit.
I would consider a MyRide 65 over the TrueFit for the 40 lb. weight limit. It's shorter than the Radian but it should last until about 4 rearfacing. 35 lbs. would only last my kids until 3, if that. Or the Complete Air but it's just as tall as a Radian. The benefit I see to the CA is that it can be installed more upright once the baby is older, which I found impossible with the Radian.
We have a Radian (an older one with a 33 lb. RFing limit) for my 4 yr. old and are buying an XTSL for the new baby. I'd be getting a MyRide instead if only I didn't need to fit 3 across. My 7 yr. old is 49"/57 lbs. (was 45"/45 lbs. at 5) and just recently outgrew the Radian by height. Honestly the reason I picked an XTSL over the Complete Air is because I like the girly covers.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
It is in the airbag section, not the section on carseats. So OP check there.









An Aurora - the 2009 Sienna does not allow child restraints to touch the front seat, that's what I was saying. I don't know about the 2010 or 2011, but at least 2006-2009 do not allow it. The venza was first made in 2009, so the OPs vehicle is most likely an '09 or '10. The touching rule has to do with the weight sensors that operate the airbags. They come out with more force for heavier occupants, less for lighter. If a seat is touching the seat might think that the passenger is heavier than they are, send the airbag out with too much force, and that could potentially be fatal, or cause more injuries.

Right, I see. I thought you were speaking specifically about her vehicle. You're right, bracing car seats could potentially interfere with advanced air bags, and if the vehicle manufacturer disallows it, I would certainly follow their recommendations. However, air bags are extensively tested and if a vehicle allows it I see no issue bracing as long as you follow the general rules (ie the front seat doesn't interfere with the install or recline angle of the child restraint, etc). I'm not sure why there is the discrepancy from manufacturer to manufacturer (and, even from year to year and model to model, as we see with Toyota).


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MJB* 
I thought the TrueFit only RF to 35 lbs? That is a huge difference-- 10 lbs! It also has a lower height limit.
I would consider a MyRide 65 over the TrueFit for the 40 lb. weight limit.

It would really depend on the kid. If you have a tall & skinny child, or one with a very long torso, they will last longer in the TF. My 4yo outgrew the Marathon (about the same shell height as the MyRide) ages ago but can still RF in the TF. Certainly a short child would last longer in the MyRide.


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
It would really depend on the kid. If you have a tall & skinny child, or one with a very long torso, they will last longer in the TF. My 4yo outgrew the Marathon (about the same shell height as the MyRide) ages ago but can still RF in the TF. Certainly a short child would last longer in the MyRide.

Well, her older child is 49 lbs. at 5 so I imagine hit 35 lbs. at 2 or 3. A skinny child would be okay with the True Fit but the average child will hit 35 lbs. before 4 and most people will turn them around at 33-34 lbs. anyway. Not to mention that more than half of kids are above the 50th %ile on growth charts.


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

I thought the TrueFit only RF to 35 lbs? That is a huge difference-- 10 lbs! It also has a lower height limit. I would consider a MyRide 65 over the TrueFit for the 40 lb. weight limit. It's shorter than the Radian but it should last until about 4 rearfacing. 35 lbs. would only last my kids until 3, if that.
Are even the newest TF still 35lbs? I thought they might have increased but I could be mistaken.

Still, RF to age 3 is still way better than the 'average'... depending on a particular family's situation it may be better to have a seat that properly fits their car and turn their child at age 3, another family might be better off with a different seat.

I know in our case, the TF was the highest RF weight limit available in Canada at the time we bought it. DD is now almost 3.5yo, about 33-34lbs, so we could still RF her if we wanted. We did turn her, as I mentioned before, this past winter because it was soooo much easier, and she can climb in and out herself. The TF RF, with its high sides, was too much for her to get over easily.

I know that "ease" shouldn't trump "safety", but I am talking about a good-sized 3yo here. I would never have said the same thing for a 2yo.









Anyway, for your comparison, here's a couple pictures of DD when she was a newborn in the Radian with the Snuzzler -- which would be basically the same as the newborn insert that comes with the current Radian models. She looks SO tiny because the seat is so tall, but you can see she's actually very snug.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lovecat...7594420812041/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lovecat...7594420812041/


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Ack *twitch twitch*









I know SK told you to use the snuzzler, but I definitely would not encourage others to do so







. SK makes their own version, called the ComfiSoft, so I am very perplexed as to why they would tell you to use a competitor's product. The ComfiSoft is also tested with the Radians and I would be more comfortable using that as opposed to the Snuzzler.


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

Oh, I don't mean to suggest that people buying Radians today should use the Snuzzler, sorry for not making that clear!

This was three years ago, when the Radian was brand new on the market. They did not come with their own infant insert (as some models do today) and they did not have their own version (Comfisoft). SK's website touting the Radian specifically included a link to the Snuzzler, photos of the Snuzzler in use in their seat, etc. I can't recall if it was specifically tested with the Radian or not. But since it was the official recommendation at the time, I was comfortable with the safety.

But it's totally unnecessary today, because Radians now have their own infant inserts.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I see, sorry, I didn't mean to sound like I was chastising you, I just didn't want others who might be lurking to think it was a suitable option







.


----------

